# CARISTA: “Power Steering Default Mode” / “Throttle Response Behavior”



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

2019 VW Tiguan SEL 4Motion

Got CARISTA working and trying to make some adjustments

Can someone please help me with settings for “Power Steering Default Mode” and “Throttle Response Behavior”?

Kindly confirm whether or not the settings actually make a difference on a 2019 VW Tiguan SEL 4Motion.

What's the difference between Comfort/Auto/Dynamic/Default? Can anyone share their experience / insight?

If DIRECT “Throttle Response Behavior” offers better acceleration than GRADUAL, I'll try same, but if uncertain or if it doesn’t, I’ll leave well alone.

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Boosted_GP (Mar 30, 2019)

Direct throttle response does make a huge difference, noticeable in drive mode. Really sharp and instant in sport or manual mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

there is a thread dedicated for carista, please post all your questions in there instead of creating new topics for every single thing.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9279977-Carista-Thread


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Boosted_GP said:


> Direct throttle response does make a huge difference, noticeable in drive mode. Really sharp and instant in sport or manual mode.


Wow; awesome; I'll definitely give it a shot.

Does direct throttle impact MPG's at all?

Also, which model and year Tiguan do you have?

Thanks again!


----------



## Boosted_GP (Mar 30, 2019)

I have a 2018 Allspace (7seater)0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Boosted_GP said:


> I have a 2018 Allspace (7seater)


Thanks!


----------

